# European trip part 2 and more



## Capt Lightning (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll start with a photo I forgot on the last lot.  It amused me, so I took this photo of this house opposite the camp site entrance.



Right, where was I.   The Saar valley.  I really like this bit of Germany, especially the small towns.  Saarburg is one such town with good shopping, cafes and bars..  

A river runs through the centre of the town.. 

And this it from the other end of the street..



I'm on a diet so I only had two ices 



Saarburg has a number of vineyards that come right down into the town.



There's more to come....


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2016)

Great photos!  Those desserts look yummy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2016)

Lovely photos Capt!  Those ices do look good, I admire you for being so strict with your diet.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 27, 2016)

OK, the rest of our time in the Saar valley was spent in the Saarbrucken, the capital of Saarland,  and Saarlouis, a smaller city named after the French emperor, Louis 14th.

Saarbrucken is just like most other cities - same shops etc...


Saarlouis is much smaller and more relaxed. It was a heavily fortified town that changed hands several times in various wars. 
Tour boats on the Saar....


The road into the main square..


A relic of earlier conflicts and a small part of the fortifications...


And finally, the Saar loop at Mettlach..  You have to get above it to appreciate it.  You don't really see it at ground level.


----------



## ossian (Apr 27, 2016)

Great pics. Especially the one of the Saar Loop. That is spectacular. And those ice creams...........mmmmmmmmmm! artytime:


----------



## Bee (Apr 27, 2016)

Again great photos Capt..............................just love the ice creams.


----------

